# JFrame schließen



## Fian03 (11. Dez 2003)

Also ich habe mal wieder ne ganz blöde Frage  

und zwar habe ich eine JFrame die geschlossen werden soll sobald der ok Button gedrückt wird. Was ja eigentlich nicht schwer sein sollte, wenn man die close funktion in den ActionListener des Buttons einbaut. Mein Problem ist es dass es keine close Funktion gint und auch nicht Frame.exit() oder sowas.

Habe es schon damit probiert

Frame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);  :roll: 

funktioniert aber auch nicht.

Kann mir jemand helfen???

danke im Voraus

Gruß fian03


----------



## bummerland (11. Dez 2003)

dein fenster schliesst du mit der funktion dispose();


----------



## Fian03 (11. Dez 2003)

Danke


----------

